# كلمة شكر وتقدير بسيطه لـ.........



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

*




*




*طبعا كلنا عارفين ان منتدانا الغالي عباره عن اعضاء مشرفين اداريين*

*وكنوع من المحبه والتشجيع *

*بنكرم وهنكرم ان شاء الله بين الفترات اخواتنا الغاليين *

*من المشرفين والاعضاء الزرق*

*وعقبال المباركين ههههههههه*

*التكريم هو مجرد تعبير عن محبتنا واحترامنا وتقديرنا للمجهود المبذول في المنتدى *

*من قبل العضو او المشرف المكرم *


*وطبعا مع شوية تفكير وانا بفكر بالمره دي هكتب عن مين *

*لاحظت اني نسيت اهم الناس اللي في المنتدى *

*واكتر الاخوه اللي بيبذلو مجهود رهيب وبيتعبو بجد عشان يفضل المنتدى في تطور مستمر *

*هما بالنسبه الي انا بعتبرهم *

*اباء المنتدى *

*لانهم اللي بيظبطو كل شي وبيتعبو في التعديلات والتنسيق *

*ودايما جاهزين في حالة وجود مخالفات او اضافة اقتراحات*

*واحلى ما فيهم هو عدلهم بين الكل ونظرتهم الواسعه للامور والبعيده عن التعصب من ناحيه *

*او المحايده من ناحيه تانيه*


*وبرغم ان اوقات بيبان مواقفهم تعسفيه الا ان بنظره متمعنه شويه هنشوف ان معاهم حق في اي موقف بيتخدوه*

*وكل موقف منه حكمه معينه او فايده معينه يمكن نحن بيصعب علينا نشوفها احيانا*



*اليوم مش هكرم عضو ولا عضوة *

*ولا اساسا اعتبرو تكريم *


*انما هي عباره عن كلمة شكر عن لسان كل اخواتي الاعضاء *

*لاكتر ناس تستحق الشكر *



*اكيد طبعا عرفتو اقصد مين *



*مش هقول اسامي هنشكر على طول هههههههههه*



































































































*شكرا الكم اخوتنا الغاليين على مجهودكم الكبير جدا والغالي على جميع الاعضاء *











​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااو*

*يجنن يا حبي*

*تسلم ايدك يا قمر كلامك جميل جدا والصور وكل شئ زوق خالص ورقيق*

*ليكي من اجمل تقييم لمجهودك الجميل والمميز*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رائع جدا يا بسم الصليب
فعلا كلهم يستحقوا التكريم علي المجهود الكبير اللي في نشاط المنتدي و في خدمة الاعضاء
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتهم*


----------



## بولا وديع (11 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا دة ققل واجب مرسى ياجميل *​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل ولفته جميله يا بسم الصليب وفعلا هما يساحقو كل خير
اشكرك بسم الصليب على الموضوع الجميل وتصمميتك الرائعه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*لافته حلوة اوى يا بسم الصليب
ربنا يباركهم
وتصميماتك جمييييييله ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اختي العزيزة باسم الصليب

وموضوعك ده نيشان جميل نعتز به جميعا

واكيد تعبتي في تصميم الصور دي كتير

ربنا يبارك تعبك

وبالنيابة عن نفسي لا استحق تكريم لقلة مجهودي في المنتدي مقارنة بروك ودونا وميرنا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويجعلنا نستاهل المحبة الجميلة دي

ويديم تربطنا عبر كنيستنا الالكترونية 

الرب يباركك

وشكرا لكل اخوتي الاحباء اللي شاركوا في الموضوع

ونتمني اننا نكون عند حسن ظنكم ونستاهل محبتكم الكبيرة

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## zama (11 يونيو 2010)

موضوع فى الجوووووووون ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## fredyyy (11 يونيو 2010)

*أشاركك الشعور أختنا /* besm alslib

*وشكرًا لتعبك ومجهودك الرائع في التعبير عن مشاعرنا بالنيابة *

*وإن لم نعطهم التقدير الكافي ... صلاتي يكافئهم الرب حسب غناه في المجد *


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2010)

*بجد بجد طول عمرى اقول عليكى رقيقة وزوق*
*زوق فى تصميماتك زوق فى كلامك الجميل زوق لشكرك ده وانا كمان بشكرهم زيك على مجهودهم الكبير ومعاه استحملال غلاسة المشرفين ههههههههههه*

*ربنا يديم مجهودهم وحفاظهم على هذا السرح العظيم ويديم تعبهم فيه*


----------



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

*الموضوع موضوعنا كلنا *

*وانا اللي بشكركم انكم اهتميتو فيه *

*لان فعلا كان نفسي ان الاداره تحس بتقديرنا لتعبهم اللي بيبدلو في المنتدى *

*والحمدلله انتم كمان ما قصرتم *

*الف شكر لكل اللي اهتم

وعلى ذوقكم العالي وطيبتكم  *
​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2010)

اولا بجد انتى انسانه رقيقه جدا ورائعه 

انا اهنيكى على اختيارك 

هما فعلا يستحقوا  كل تقدير واحترام 

وانتى كمان تسحقى كل تقدير واحترام 
​


----------



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> شكرا اختي العزيزة باسم الصليب
> 
> وموضوعك ده نيشان جميل نعتز به جميعا
> 
> ...



*احنا اللي بنشكر حضرتكم على مجهودكم *

*وحضرتك بتقول ان مجهودك قليل بس عدد مشاركاتك بيقول العكس *

*وغير ان معلوماتي بتقول ان حضرتك كنت بالجيش *

*وغير كمان ان لكل واحد ظروفه الخاصه ومع كده حضرتك دايما بتشارك *

*بالوقت اللي بتكون موجود فيه واعتقد ده كافي جدا ان يكون اي شكر وتقدير قليل جدا على اللي بتعملوه في المنتدى *

*وهكرر خالص شكرنا واحترامنا وتقديرنا لمجهودكم  *

*وكمان لتواضعكم *


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يونيو 2010)

فعلا بسم الصليب 

كل ادارييى منتدى الكنيسة 

هم النكهة الحقيقية لهذا الصرح الشامخ الجميل 

لفتة رائعة وبمنتهى الرقة 


شكرا ليكى حبيبتى عبرتى عن مشاعرنا جميعا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*بجد بشكركم وبشكر مجهودكم الفوق الوصف*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*
*وميرسي بسم الصليب علي زوقك ورقتك*
*وكفاية تصاميم عقدتيني بقي *
*هعيط منك ههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## twety (11 يونيو 2010)

*يا فنان انت يا جميل يا ابو افكار نيرة*
*بجد الله ينور عليكى يا احلى ام جورج عرفناها *

*ميرسى جدا لتعبك واللفته الحلوة دى*
*ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك*
*ومتنسيش تعزمينا على فرح جوجو او سبوغ اخته *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

*حقيقي لفتة جميلة قوي منك يا حبيبة قلبي 

وعاوزة اقولك انك فنانة في صنع الصور الجميلة دي 

وفعلا اخوتنا دول بيتعبوا جدا علشان منتدانا الجميل يظل بنجاحة والحفاظ علية ودي فعلا اقل شيء نقدمهالهم  اللمسة الرقيقة دي منك يا جميلة 

الرب يعوضك ويعوض تعب محبتهم بالاجر السمائي​*


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2010)

*جميلة موضوعاتك كالعادة بسم الصليب 
وتصميماتك أجمل ربنا يبارك موهبتك 
وطبعا لفتة جميلة منك 
وفعلا الشخصيات دى تستحق كل التقدير والأحترام
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك حبيبتى *​


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا فعلا هما بيعبوا اوى معانا*
*و التصاميم بتاعتك حلوة اوى*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*لفته جميله من عضوه متميزه

وتصميمات رووعه جدا كالعاده

وعندك حق هما بيتعبوا جدا لخدمه المنتدي والاعضاء

وعايز اقلهم ربنا يقويكم ويبارك خدمتكم

شكرا ليكي ام جورج

​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 يونيو 2010)

*مجهود رائع *
*وهو عنوان لمحبتك الفائضة*
*وبدورنا نشكر كل من قام على هذا المنتدى*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

الرب يعطيهم الصحة والعافية ليستطيعوا اكمال المسيرة..

وشكراً لمجهودك بسم الصليب الرب يبارك الجميع..


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يونيو 2010)

نو كومنت مافيش تعليق بجد تكريمك وتقديرك ليهم بجد اختيار موفق هما بجد تعبانين كتير جدا ربنا معاهم ويقويهم
ميرسى كتير ليكى بسم الصليب حبيبتى


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يونيو 2010)

اختي ام جورج موضوع جميل جدا 
وتصميم في غاية الروعة
ويستاهل احلى تقييم 

الكل هنا يتعب بجد 
والكل يستاهل التقيم والتقدير 
والرب يبارك مجهودهم 
وتعب محبتهم جميعا

سلمت يمناك على 
هذه التصاميم الرائعة​


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع روعة و هما يستحقوا اكتر من كده بكتير


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لاجلك كلماتكم و تشجيعاتكم فهي تعني الكثير.
لكل شخص منا دوره في المنتدى الذي في نظره مهما كبر و مهما صغر يبقى مُهم في نمو المنتدى و تطوره و نجاحه...


----------



## سور (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرااا بسم الصليب انك اديتينا 
فرصه حلوه نشكر فيها مشرفنا الغاليين
لتعبهم فى المنتدى لكى ينمو ويتقوى
واختيارك ليهم رائع 
لانهم اكثر الناس فعلا تعب 
ونلاحظ ده فى استجابتهم السريعه لاى طلب من الاعضاء
 او حذف اى مشاراكات لا تليق بمنتدانا الغالى
الرب يعطى نعمه للجميع لتصل كلمته الى كل نفس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2010)

*بشكرك اختى الغاليه على تكريمك الجميل وعلى تصميماتك المبهره
وبتمنى اننا   نكون أد المسؤوليه وعند حسن ظنكم دايما
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يونيو 2010)

*اللة حلوين اوى
وتصميمات روعة 
لفتة حلوة منك اوى ورقيقة 
واكيد كلنا بنشكرهم على تعبهم علشان المنتدى يطلع بالشكل الجميل ده
*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

*احب اشكر كل الاخوه اللي شاركو في تقديم الشكر للاداره*

*واشكر الاداريين على ردودهم الغاليه  اللي اغنت الموضوع*

*وبصراحه اسعدتني بشكل شخصي *

*ليكم شكري وتقديري*
​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

*بيستحقو هاد واكثر
كل الشكر الكم يا احبائى على تعبكم وخدمتكم ياللى فوق الروعة
ربنا يقدمكم ديما بالخير


لمحة جميلة منك اختنا العزيزة عن جد
وانا حالى مبسوط بأشتراكى بها المواضيع وتصميماتك فوق الروعة
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2010)

بجد مش عارفة اعلق ولا اقول ايه فى كلمات عميقة مش بعرف ارد عليها بس يا بسم الصليب جواكى محبة كبيرة اوى وبجد روك وكوبتك ودونا بيتعبوا كتير فى المنتدى


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحه اي كلام كان وبيكون قليل كتير *

*بيكفي محبتكم وتعبكم ومتابعتكم لكل كبيره وصغيره *

*وهي مجرد كلمة شكر بسيطه مني ومن كل اخواتي بالمنتدى *

*ومبسوطه كتير انك اخيرا شفتي الموضوع لاني مش عرفت وصلك الرابط *


*وميرسي كتير الك على كلامك الغالي علي *
​


----------

